# Magic Yarn Ball partner list



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

With the help of my ds age 6, who picked the names from the hat tonight.....I am happy to anounce the partner list for the Magic Yarn Ball swap. Here is the list!!

1.pyrobear.......HossieArkTex
2. nellie..........rudyjane
3. KatieTX.........Madame
4. Forrest Breath..........AnnaBluebird
5. ya-ni-sa-song...........breadbakerkathy
6. mamajohnson..........luvzmybabz
7. northprairiegir.........WWIH



Please contact your partner no later than Friday to exchange addresses with them and ask any questions! Remember swap packages should be mailed no later than March 22! There are several online goups that describe what you might want to include in your MYB! Let the fun begin!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I am looking for JUST the right yarn for the swap. I will be taking a road trip from OKC to Houston this weekend to get my new herdsire. So anyone know of a GREAT shop along the route? OKC south through Dallas then 4-10 to Houston?


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Pyrobear and I have made contact and trade some info. I'm so looking forward to this. I'm new to the yarn world and already addicted.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

luvzmybabz said:


> I am looking for JUST the right yarn for the swap. I will be taking a road trip from OKC to Houston this weekend to get my new herdsire. So anyone know of a GREAT shop along the route? OKC south through Dallas then 4-10 to Houston?


Well, living in Texas I have researched this often! lol!
http://www.dailyknitter.com/shopsTX.html
But this is the best I can help you! 

Hey, what is your favorite color? about to pm you my addy...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi RudyJane! What are your favorite colors?  Any allergies? Do you have pierced ears? (forget I asked that...)


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Nellie said:


> Hi RudyJane! What are your favorite colors?  Any allergies? Do you have pierced ears? (forget I asked that...)


LOL! My favorite color is blue...any shade  No allergies and I have pierced ears :grin:

What your favorite color, your fave scents, etc?


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

Me and Ana Bluebird have made contact. I have to be honest, as embarrassing as this is....

I have never actually been trained on knitting, crocheting or anything like that. I have no parents or grandparents. I taught myself to knit from a book a few years ago because I wanted to learn so bad. I can't do any of that fancy stuff yet, but plan to attempt it this summer after I get a quilt done I have started. My Mother taught me to crochet when I was a child, before she died. When I read on these forums, people talking about "homespun" I thought it was a brand of yard you could get at Hobby Lobby in a big city somewhere. :smiley-laughing013: It took me a long time to figure out exactly what it was. The reason I mention it now is Ana Blubird mentioned it in her PM and I had to chuckle at my ignorance! Thought I would give you all a good laugh at my expense as well. 

Sadly I have no "homespun" and would not even begin to know how to go about making (?) some. I envy those of you who do that as I imagine it is very hard, yet rewarding. I already have ideas on things to put in my yarn ball and am so excited about this....now I just need to find the perfect yarn.....store bought of course! lol


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

ForestBreath, don't sweat it!! LOL, I'm a bit intimidated by offering some of my homespun.... what if it's not as good as what some of these other ladies have spun? They've been doing it for years and years! I'm just a beginner. But the fun is in the giving, right? Whether you make it yourself or pick it out yourself, you're still putting yourself into your gift. That's the special part. 

And besides, to all of us yarn addicts, yarn is yarn! There's always SOMETHING to make out of it...


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

RudyJane, I like autumn colors for myself. But I'm hard pressed to pick a favorite. I guess I would say green. I do wear green a lot. I'm a nature/country person, kind of bohemian-style. I like birds and animals. I like essential oils, or things scented with them, but most manufactured scents give me a bad headache.  I'm allergic to dairy, so I can't eat chocolate with any milk in it.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

How is everyone doing with this? Has everyone heard from their partner and exchanged addresses and such?


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Just checking to make sure that everyone has been in contact with their partner.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, I would not want Forest Breath to feel badly---I would love yarn of any kind and have lots of store-bought (can't help myself, you know). I just wanted to share as I don't normally have someone to share with. Actually my homespun is not perfect---I always say if it were perfect it would be machine-made. But I am enjoying spinning up something---it actually got me back to spinning which I hadn't done in a long time. I thank you for that. And I am so much enjoying learning about Forest Breath---if you haven't visited her website, you should! She's living an amazing life.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Ana Bluebird said:


> I And I am so much enjoying learning about Forest Breath---if you haven't visited her website, you should! She's living an amazing life.


So what's the URL for her website?


----------



## KatieTx (Apr 20, 2007)

Madame! Check your pms


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I had a dream about this last night.... lol
Was winding up a ball in my sleep all night long. I was tired when I woke up! :boring:


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL!!! I have had dreams just like that and have even woken up sometimes and wondered "Where is that yarn???"


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

northprairiegir said:


> LOL!!! I have had dreams just like that and have even woken up sometimes and wondered "Where is that yarn???"


LOL! I woke up wondering where I found all those neat little diddy's I put in that ball...
I need to go shopping! hehe!


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Ana Bluebird said:


> Oh, I would not want Forest Breath to feel badly---I would love yarn of any kind and have lots of store-bought (can't help myself, you know). I just wanted to share as I don't normally have someone to share with. Actually my homespun is not perfect---I always say if it were perfect it would be machine-made. But I am enjoying spinning up something---it actually got me back to spinning which I hadn't done in a long time. I thank you for that. And I am so much enjoying learning about Forest Breath---if you haven't visited her website, you should! She's living an amazing life.



I think Forest Breath will be happy with ANYTHING you spin...


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Madame, sorry for taking awhile to get back to you: Forest Breath's website: http://www.homesteading.us/ I'm loving this ball exchange. Guess I need to join more of these groups.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i was just getting ready to post the link myself, LOL, it is an excellent site.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey, how much yarn are y'all doing for this? What are you hoping to make with it?


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Could I have someone other then my partner PM me please to help with an opinion or 2!!!!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

PM sent!


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

I received my yarn ball and it came on a day that I desperately needed a lift. I was contacted not long ago from my father, of which I have not seen in 30 years, and he needed to see me. With much thought and meditation, I decided to make the trip down to see him (just 60 miles away) and discover he is dying. It has not been a good month for me. I have been pretty down lately. I came home from work to discover the package from Ana Bluebird. I wanted to re-ball that beautiful yarn to find my goodies, but just slipped a piece of wonderful chocolate out from the side and began rolling up her ball of yarn. I already had to goodies for it, just needed to get it rolled up and in the mail. You should be getting it in the next few days Ana Bluebird. I hope you like it. 

I am so thrilled with the one(s) I got. I for the life of me have no clue how you guys do that homespun. Such a talent. Mine is lovely and I cannot wait to make something with it. I may just try to get my mind off things this weekend and start a project with it. 

Thanks so much, you are a darling and I absolutely love the yarn! Cannot wait to see what is inside!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I amso thrilled! The first MYB has arrived!!! I hope you enjoy all the little surprises your partner tucked inside! 

~On a side note - I am going to be sending peaceful thoughts to you Forrest Breath. I have been in your shoes before and know what I difficult spot you are in! Hope things work out the way you want them to.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I stopped in and picked up the last of the goodies today myself! :grin:
But I know I will have a crazy weekend... so I HOPE to get it done soon.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I made a special little something for the middle, but haven't gone shopping for anything else yet. But the yarn is spun and dyed and DRY! LOLOL Oooh, oooh, I'm so excited about the cute little special middle thing! I need to make one for me after I'm done!  My girls all want one, too.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I would really encourage you all to post pics of what you get - if you can. It will be lots of fun to see what everyone gets!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

My MYB package to WIHH will be shipping out in the morning. My kids and I had a lot of fun gathering things for the ball and a couple of extras. My 6year old ds even picked out a couple of special things that are just from him to "the pretty lady on HT!" He said, "She looks so nice, mom!" I think Cabin Fever better watch out. If Travis was a few years older, be might give CF a run for his money!


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Mine is ready to go. I hope to get to the post office after work today. This is my first swap so I hope Pyrobear enjoys what I put in there.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

mine was sent friday. HoosierArkyTex im shor i will love what ever you put in there!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm still wrapping goodies in mine. I've got sick kids and haven't been able to get to the store yet. But man, I have a whole list of stuff I need at the craft store, lol.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

luvzmybabz - 
Your ball is still here. :Bawling: It had a disaster today. Yep, just after lunch I decided to wind it up and send it on to you... welllll..... I was almost done and that crazy skien of yarn jumped in the floor and tangled itself all up. I mean big time! I worked for the last 5 hours untangling that mess! (and winding) It is done! I will get your box all packed up and ready to drop in the mail on Wed.
And, on Thursday I will be going out of town for 3 days. (ladies conference @ church) It will be a nice break! So, I promise to get it mailed before I go out of town!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

How is everyone else doing? Sounds like things are moving along really well! I just don't want anyone to get left out!


----------



## ya-ni-sa_song (Nov 23, 2009)

<blushes> I have all of the items, I just haven't wrapped it up yet. My severely neglected kitchen called today--I should have it finished and out tomorrow.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

I received mine yesterday. There is SOOOO much in there. I'm going to have FUN!! Thank you Pyrobear. I can't wait to start something so I can unwind the ball and find what is inside there. The book mark is just precious. Yours is on its way.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> luvzmybabz -
> Your ball is still here. :Bawling: It had a disaster today. Yep, just after lunch I decided to wind it up and send it on to you... welllll..... I was almost done and that crazy skien of yarn jumped in the floor and tangled itself all up. I mean big time! I worked for the last 5 hours untangling that mess! (and winding) It is done! I will get your box all packed up and ready to drop in the mail on Wed.
> And, on Thursday I will be going out of town for 3 days. (ladies conference @ church) It will be a nice break! So, I promise to get it mailed before I go out of town!



Well, I just recieved my first gift from you, I just laughed so hard I almost......well you ladies know!! I had my friend over yesterday to help wrap thank goodness and we still ended up with a tangle!!!! we worked on it back and forth for a couple of hours and finally finished it about 4:30 yesterday afternoon. I had had one of those days, a fight with the mortage bank on our housethey said I underpaid last month (I paid the entire amount and had receipt!!), my printer pooped out on me again ( of course before I got the things printed for your ball ( a couple of handwritten notes instead ), I needed to get to the body shop to get an estimate on my truck that someone slid into while my husband was driving it on Saturday (did not get done, think I will make him do it himself!!) and then the yarn went crazy on me (thank goodness my friend was here to help and listen to me vent). 

But hubby got off work at 7:00 I called him told him to buy fast food for dinner causde as soon as he got home I wanted him to run to airport post office that is open til 11PM and I was on strike for the rest of the night!! SO your package was sent out last night you should have it before you leave town. It does contain 1 IOU as this past week was Spring Break and I did not get enough time for myself.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh my! lol! Sounds like we had very similar days!!! :buds:
We have no airport post office out here...in fact ours isn't even open on Saturday! I Cannot Wait to see my ball! 
I will take my laptop this weekend, so I can check in and see how you like yours!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Man that smiley just reminded me we actually have something to drink in the house! we usually don,t unless it is a holiday but hubby bought a 6 pack of smirmoff two weeks to relax we have 4 left sure could have used one last night!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

On my way to the post office with your box!  You should have it soon!
(and I have a box at the post office!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What fun you all are having. I can't wait to see what you all get


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I got my ball!!!! woooo hoooo!!!
Actually it came before I went out of town, but being myself, the person who is ALWAYS running late... I didn't have time to open it. :grump::grump:
Today my wonderful 10 yr old son brought me the box and said 'you have yarn'
lol! (so - guess what I get in the mail a lot??)

I told him, no it wasn't yarn, it was better! And then he proceeded to help me open it. I tell ya, it was like HIS gift! lol! he was grabbing stuff out of there like crazy! 

The ball is awesome! and oh my ! the wonderful little stitch markers! I will make time in a bit to sit down and take pics and do some unwinding....cause I gotta see what is in it!!!! :bouncy:

PS - my son discovered the chocolates real quick! and they are yummy!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

RubyJane, I got your magic yarn ball sent off in the mail today. You should be getting it soon! 

I had so much fun doing this! I want to make some for a couple of my friends who like to knit and crochet.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Kate TX, I will be mailing yours on Monday, I promise!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Mama I received your ball but have been running around like crazy swith not too much time to post. I was a bad girl and procrastinated on getting a few things done, actually did not want to have to argue with hubbie to help get them done cause my girls are starting to kid next week supposiedly but I have one girl on WATCH now FF that looks like she is carrying a litter. Be back later to type more.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

luvzmybabz said:


> Mama I received your ball but have been running around like crazy swith not too much time to post. I was a bad girl and procrastinated on getting a few things done, actually did not want to have to argue with hubbie to help get them done cause my girls are starting to kid next week supposiedly but I have one girl on WATCH now FF that looks like she is carrying a litter. Be back later to type more.


Glad it got there! Have fun with your girls, FF are so much fun! lol!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Any new pics for this?? RubyJane, I hope you got your Yarn Ball by now!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

WWIH - Yes I did get it and thank you so much for your the thoughful things you included. I realy like the yarn and actully just finished making a scarf from it! I love the colors! I am playing computer catch up today since we haven't had power since the Good Friday storm that went through, but hopefully I can get some pics posted this weekend. Thanks so much - you are a sweetie!


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Hon - I think you just need to unwrap it and look at some of those goodies and then decide what to make! Seriously - I was thinking that it would be beautiful knit up as a scarf or a modieus cowl! Thank you so much for the compliments. I don't get to share my yarn much and am happy to hear that someone else enjoys it!


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Pyrobear's box seems to be lost in the mail somewhere. I'm starting a new one to send to her. I should have it ready to go by Friday or Saturday at the latest.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh no!!! But weren't they a kick to make?? I cannot wait for my thumb to heal so I can make some for a couple friends.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

just got my myb today:nanner::goodjob:i will have to list everything i got, to the fact that i can not post pics


----------

